# need help heat pressing heat transfers!!!



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

so i just ordered all my supplies, and i need some help. i tried heat pressing my first shirt and the images show how it came out. what i did was

1) made the image in illustrator, and printed it in reverse and the print seemed to come out fine. 

2) i trimmed the borders like ive heard other people too.

3) set my heat press to 380 degrees F.

4) put the shirt on there and pressed it before to get moisture out

5) put the design on and put teflon sheet on top.

6)pressed for 25 seconds and took it off and peeled while it was hot

btw i was using jpss for lights.

Is there a step by step tutorial on how to do this all?

half the image didnt press and it cracks when i stretch the shirt.

WHATS GOING ON??


Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Blackadder65 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi ynayabkhil the only thing i can say this looks liks you might have cold spots on your heat press,or your heat press is not compleatly flat maybe?
I would get hold of a laser thermal heat sensor to check for any cold spots.

Hope you find a solution 

Rick


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

Blackadder65 said:


> Hi ynayabkhil the only thing i can say this looks liks you might have cold spots on your heat press,or your heat press is not compleatly flat maybe?
> I would get hold of a laser thermal heat sensor to check for any cold spots.
> 
> Hope you find a solution
> ...


Ok so everything else seems right to you? Also is there any tutorial on how to make designs and print on illustrator?


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

What printer? What setting?


----------



## Blackadder65 (Jun 26, 2015)

There are numerous tutorials on YouTube but I have got a few good tips from a guy called Martin Butler check his videos out
Rick


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

Looks like a bad heat press. I bough a $300 ebay press once and got the same results, now I have a hotronix fusion and that issue is gone.


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

proworlded said:


> What printer? What setting?


It's a Epson wf-7110 with cobra ink system and pigment ink. What do you mean what settings?


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> Looks like a bad heat press. I bough a $300 ebay press once and got the same results, now I have a hotronix fusion and that issue is gone.


Yea but that's a $2000 heatpress and I'm just starting out and just don't have that kind of money. But that's really nice


----------



## SHRTDOG99 (Nov 27, 2015)

producing things on the cheap, will usually result in producing cheap things! You will find yourself spending more (time, money & heartache) fixing or re-doing things, rather than putting out quality product. The wise decision would be to do it right the first time... save now and save later. Again, this is just my honest opinion and I am speaking from experience.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

ynayabkhil said:


> It's a Epson wf-7110 with cobra ink system and pigment ink. What do you mean what settings?


The setting should be Photo Quality on your printer.


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

proworlded said:


> The setting should be Photo Quality on your printer.


O ok yea I had that set to photo quality during prints


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I would try a few different prints to see the results.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

I bought my cheap press 3 years ago, got rid of it quick and saved to do it right this time.


----------

